# Cool paint job on your Box Blind ????



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Me and my cousin painted mine a few years ago while drinking in the driveway........and I'm a big Elvis fan so here it is......


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

My oldest son did this "Tribal Art" for one of my stands!--I thought it looked purdy cool.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ooo Ooo Ooo ... we have one at our place that was, I think, vandalized as a joke. It's covered with peace signs and flowers and has PETA written on the door. I'll take some pics next time I'm in the field ...


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

*Mudflap Girl*

If you look at my blind, midway down on the left side you'll see the nakid 'mudflap girl.' The back of my blind has several stenciled in throughout the camo pattern. Thought it looked pretty cool!


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

This is one my wife and I did a couple of years ago


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

*Here's mine.*

I didn't paint it or build but, it's 2cool for sure. And for sale by the way.


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

Best paint job ever.



texas8point said:


> Me and my cousin painted mine a few years ago while drinking in the driveway........and I'm a big Elvis fan so here it is......


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

My 6x6 haven. Put my interpretation of Bob Ross "Happy Little Trees" on this one :smile: . Wish I had a pic of it later in the year in the evening. It blends well though. Inside is painted black......I hunt in a black ski mask and the ***** keep knocking on the door....lol 

GCB


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Dad gum GCB, nice job! Nice stands everyone


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Cool paint schemes guys.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Good job everyone, stands looking good!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lmao.......you guys do know deer are color blind?


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

daddyeaux said:


> lmao.......you guys do know deer are color blind?


Cool idea...I might paint mine as an orange outhouse...put an "Austin City Limits" sign on the side.

tu Frathouse! Just like on top of Bonfire!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

They all were great and I enjoyed looking, but you could paint one hot pink and the deer wouldnt care..Most of the time I just paint them with what ever paint I have around. The best long lasting seems to be porch paint. Comes in red and grey

Charlie


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Great blinds , nice paint jobs ! Ive heard that the spectrum that they most easly see is Blue ?


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Even if they do see in black in white, blue what have you, they still can differentiate shades. So if you painted your blind solid pink go for it or whatever anyone chooses, but a combination of colors no matter what will provide the best camo. Personally I do not care if the deer do or do not see mine, i camoflauge them so they are not sore thumbs and everyone else can pick them out for 10 miles.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

drred4

Now thats a good idea. At least keeps the people from intruding..

Charlie


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Those are some very good paint jobs.....I painted mine solid olive drab, guess I was just lazy.......


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I've read that deer see the color blue more easily than other colors, probably because it is not a natural color seen in the wild. That's why it's not a good idea to wear blue when hunting (or white). Any other color is okay. Deer notice movement more than color.

That being said, those are some awesome paint jobs. I'm building Rainy a new stand this weekend and will probably steal some ideas!

gy


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I think we paint the boxes, because we like it..........I usually get a buddy and few cold beers and make an evening of it. Matter of fact I need to paint another box and I'm gonna go all out on it..........the deer will love it !


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I think we need to put a red light on the blinds so the boys will stop by for a visit.

Charlie


----------

